# C Balansae and Red Tiger Lotus



## Rift2Reef (Aug 3, 2007)

Anyone have Crypt Balansae or a nice looking Red Tiger Lotus they are willing to part/trade for? 

I have a store full of plants and don't really want to make an order just to get these two things. I just set up a new display and would like to feature these but I am a couple of weeks away from ordering. 

Let me know.


----------

